# Negative effects if using Evening Primrose Oil/pills?



## Mizani_Mrs (Nov 8, 2005)

I think i will add EPO to my vitamin regimen since i have characteristically dry/brittle hair and I blow-dry every week.   I will try taking 1 multi-vite, 1 GNC nourish hair, and 1 EPO pill daily.  Does anyone know of any negative side effects EPO may have?  I just want to be extra cautious because I took flaxseed oil pills after reading posts about it and I soon discovered that it is also used as a natural laxative..... so umm yea, that didn't work out too well.      Also i used to take biotin pills but my face started breaking out.  So if anyone know of any side effects, please let me know so i can make a wise choice.

TIA


----------



## mahogany (Nov 8, 2005)

Well I don't know if this is a negative effect, but it made my breasts HUGE!


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Nov 8, 2005)

I am laughing so hard.   Are u serious??? That definitely ain't no negative effect, i can use some assistance in that dept as well....      I think i'll swing by GNC and eat the whole bottle for lunch....


----------



## mahogany (Nov 8, 2005)

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> I am laughing so hard.   Are u serious??? That definitely ain't no negative effect, i can use some assistance in that dept as well....      I think i'll swing by GNC and eat the whole bottle for lunch....




LOL yes I am dead serious! The last time my boobs blew up like that was when  I was pregnant. So seeing that I am celibate now I was confused as hell at the growth.


----------



## Nita81 (Nov 8, 2005)

mahogany said:
			
		

> Well I don't know if this is a negative effect, *but it made my breasts HUGE!*


 
**rushes to store for EPO pills** 

Nice hair _and_ boobs....you can't beat that with a stick!!!!


----------



## OneInAMillion (Nov 8, 2005)

mahogany said:
			
		

> Well I don't know if this is a negative effect, but it made my breasts HUGE!



I read a post about that happening and it happened to me too!  Usually when my breasts get bigger its because I'm gaining weight all over--but not this time.    It was a negative effect for me...shirts just don't fit the same erplexed 

But back to the hair...all of a sudden my scalp feels moisturized constantly.  I'm the queen of doing very little to my hair at all, and only oil my scalp when it feels dry.  But even after I have my roots blown, my scalps is never dry!


----------



## JazzyFLPeach (Nov 8, 2005)

I took EPO for about 2 years for the first half of my cycle (prior to ovulation) to help balance them out. It has been suggested that women who are trying to conceive not take EPO post-ovulation because it can cause uterine contractions.

The only side-effect I noticed was that it would break my skin out.


----------



## miracle (Nov 8, 2005)

_I tried taking EPO for about 6 months, and for the last five months of taking it, my cycle was consistently "off."  I'd be two weeks late one month, a week early the next....and the cycles would last for almost 10-12 days.  As soon as I stopped taking the EPO, they returned to normal.  _


----------



## Brownshugaz (Nov 8, 2005)

I take EPO to help out with my cycle (cramps, bloating etc.) but I didn't realize any other efffects


----------



## ftballwidow (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't have pms problems but before taking EPO I would get a little light light cramping and then I would know my period was starting the next day.  That went away after taking EPO (no cramping at all, I have to be careful because I can't tell when I'm going to start). That use to be my little reminder. I don't miss the light crampy/heaviness feel but I miss the reminder  .   My chest is bigger also.  I wonder if that is why.


----------



## MeechUK (Nov 9, 2005)

Mizani_Mrs said:
			
		

> I think i will add EPO to my vitamin regimen since i have characteristically dry/brittle hair and I blow-dry every week.   I will try taking 1 multi-vite, 1 GNC nourish hair, and 1 EPO pill daily.  Does anyone know of any negative side effects EPO may have?  I just want to be extra cautious because I took flaxseed oil pills after reading posts about it and I soon discovered that it is also used as a natural laxative..... so umm yea, that didn't work out too well.      Also i used to take biotin pills but my face started breaking out.  So if anyone know of any side effects, please let me know so i can make a wise choice.
> 
> TIA



I began taking EPO many years ago for menstrual and hormonal purposes.  I later changed this to Starflower which is much more concentrated in GLA.  The only effects that I have noticed are that my hormones are more manageable and my skin very soft.  The only negative effect I had was with the Flaxseed Oil, my bust went from a 36c to a 38c in a matter of weeks after I started taking it!

MeechUK


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 9, 2005)

i take EPO, i've been getting more spots recently, its either then weather,the epo or the biotin. most likely biotin. i also find flaxseed more potent in GLA (the essential fatty acids) than EPO, so i'm gona chuck in EPO and switch back 2 flax as soon as they arrive!!!!


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (Nov 9, 2005)

This pill messed by cycle up something terrible...it was never consistent while taking EPO.  Plus I noticed I had a heavier cycle, that's why now I take flaxseed


----------



## Brownshugaz (Nov 9, 2005)

what are the benefits of flaxseed? Will it break me out? Will it make me too regular [bowel movements]?


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 9, 2005)

Brownshugaz said:
			
		

> what are the benefits of flaxseed? Will it break me out? Will it make me too regular [bowel movements]?



flax COULD cause regular bowel movements but only if you have a sensitivity in that department. it is a natural laxative, but this didn't affect me one bit, this is something i never noticed. it made my skin glow and my hair very elasticated. it is also known to help promote growth and i feel flex and biotin is a good mix. flax can also clear up acne


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 9, 2005)

miracle said:
			
		

> _I tried taking EPO for about 6 months, and for the last five months of taking it, my cycle was consistently "off." I'd be two weeks late one month, a week early the next....and the cycles would last for almost 10-12 days.  As soon as I stopped taking the EPO, they returned to normal. _


 
This happened to me when I was taking MSM pills. I would get my cycle every 2 weeks like clockwork ! Every single month for 3 months I had the worst cycles ever and I couldn't figure out why! I finally stop taking MSM and my cycle returned to normal...but that was a scary experience!


----------



## trinigul (Nov 9, 2005)

hmmmmm......

flaxseed.  i've gained weight but my breasssteses are RIDICULOUS!  i look like i had a breast enhancement...and people are noticing it.

now i'll just say, "that damn flaxseed oil!"

buy stock chicas!


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 18, 2005)

So that was what um midnight primrose oil or night something or another, I will be picking up some tomorrow.


----------



## Twisties (Nov 18, 2005)

I had a allergic reaction to EPO-broke out in rash and itched.   And it made me sweat at night....but that doesn't mean it will happen to you.  The breast thing is quite interesting .


----------



## CarLiTa (Nov 18, 2005)

oh boy it seems like i can hardly take any pills at all! i thought about this one, but making my boobs bigger  God forbid I do not want bigger boobs... if there was one to decrease chest size, now u know i'd be all over that!


----------



## shawniegee (Nov 19, 2005)

Man I'm glad I read this thread.  This is probably why my cycle is longer, about 8 days to be exact.  It came early this month  too.  I think I'm going to switch to flaxseed oil.


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Nov 19, 2005)

Well i haven't purchased the EPO yet because it may have an effect on my cycle and I am trying to dodge the pregnancy bullet at least until my April wedding.     Ladies were mentioning Flaxseed and i just wanted to mention that I did take this supplement for about 3 weeks and its supposed to help your scalp produce natural oil....which is why i took it.   I believe it did this because my roots continued to be soft throughout the entire week and i could apply conditioners/oils to my scalp without any irritation.   when i stopped taking the flax (out of laziness) i applies conds/oils to my scalp and my scalp was on fire the next day.  (my scalp is sensitive and dont like nothing on it).   So this to me proves that it works, natural oils actually coated my scalp.   BUT as i said, unfortunately flaxseed worked as a laxative.   Actually as i was taking it, my bowel movements completely stopped, and then on the days i stopped taking it...my bowels would move all day, as if i had taken a laxative.   Please forgive me...i'm not trying to be graphic...i just want yall to know what specifically to watch out for if you try taking the pills....    Good luck!   I'll begin taking EPO after my wedding (just in case)!!!!


----------



## ekomba (Nov 19, 2005)

i took EPO for 6-8months. Nature's bounty 1500mg i used to take like 3 or even up to 5-6 because its great to calm menstrual cramps so i would take it and not feel any pain. but i stopped cause i was overdoing it and did not like the side effects i grew more chest. didnt like it i m already heavy chested 96D and went to 98DD i stopped cold turkey thats sad because it made my hair shiny and stop the cramps but my breasts were too heavy kinda sore as if im pregnant and i m not. now i see i kept looking at myself in the mirror wondering when did that happen no more EPO!!!!


----------



## LizLeila (Nov 19, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> i took EPO for 6-8months. Nature's bounty 1500mg i used to take like 3 or even up to 5-6 because its great to calm menstrual cramps so i would take it and not feel any pain. but i stopped cause i was overdoing it and did not like the side effects i grew more chest. didnt like it i m already heavy chested 96D and went to 98DD i stopped cold turkey thats sad because it made my hair shiny and stop the cramps but my breasts were too heavy kinda sore as if im pregnant and i m not. now i see i kept looking at myself in the mirror wondering when did that happen no more EPO!!!!


 
I apologize if this is too personal, but was the increase in breast size permanent, or does it decrease when you stop taking the pills?


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 19, 2005)

LizLeila said:
			
		

> I apologize if this is too personal, but was the increase in breast size permanent, or does it decrease when you stop taking the pills?


 Yes include me in on this question.  I want the boobies that is the entire point of me taking it, Also I heard that it helps with Athritis (sp) and I think I have that in my leg, above my knee I don't know it hurts like crazy and I already had an MRI and they said they can't see anything but a little fluid.  But I would love to get bigger up there.


----------



## Sassygoddess (Nov 19, 2005)

ekomba said:
			
		

> i took EPO for 6-8months. Nature's bounty 1500mg i used to take like 3 or even up to 5-6 because its great to calm menstrual cramps so i would take it and not feel any pain. but i stopped cause i was overdoing it and did not like the side effects i grew more chest. didnt like it i m already heavy chested 96D and went to 98DD i stopped cold turkey thats sad because it made my hair shiny and stop the cramps but my breasts were too heavy kinda sore as if im pregnant and i m not. now i see i kept looking at myself in the mirror wondering when did that happen no more EPO!!!!


 

WOW 
Girl i feel your pain.

But on the other hand i think i may try these out. i went to my health store last week and they had a EPO and Flaxseed combo. i would have bought it but it was $30. i bit pricey.


----------



## bajanplums1 (Nov 19, 2005)

EPO has only been good to me.  It reduced the oiliness of my skin, reduced my cramps significantly, some months I do not get cramps.  I think it is interesting to have brittle hair--it is a fatty acid and thus would moisturize the hair.  My hair was better, moisture seemed to remain root to tip.  I think it is good for me, but I wish my breasts would grow taking EPO.


----------



## ekomba (Nov 20, 2005)

LizLeila said:
			
		

> I apologize if this is too personal, but was the increase in breast size permanent, or does it decrease when you stop taking the pills?




I think its kinda permanent because i never really look at myself these past days and my hubby told me my breast were huge and one day i looked at myself and they were heavy kinda like when you have your periods but they became huge all my 96d bras dont fit  i think the only way to lose it for me would be to diet and lose weight hopefully i could get rid of the extra because it still there and i stopped used EPO like a couple months ago but i was really overdoing it you know how you take advil when you have menstrual cramps i was popping like 5 of these nature's bounty. i think you regularly take 500 i dont know if its mg or gla whatever in bargello's regime mine mind you was the 1500 one and i was taking like 4 to 5 sometimes 6 during period time. of course the hair was really soft moisturized but if you heavy chested i dont advised it. i dont plan to take it again unless i lose the weight


----------



## ekomba (Nov 20, 2005)

Sassygoddess said:
			
		

> WOW
> Girl i feel your pain.
> 
> But on the other hand i think i may try these out. i went to my health store last week and they had a EPO and Flaxseed combo. i would have bought it but it was $30. i bit pricey.



You could get the nature's bounty one at cvs i think its way cheaper i dont remember the price though


----------



## Candy_C (Nov 20, 2005)

since i've stopped takin EPO 2 see if it gave me pimples - they've gone! i've swapped EPO for flaxseed and my skin is glowing and clear!


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 22, 2005)

judging from all the post I have read only those who have large breast are the ones getting extra and those who aren't aren't getting any.  I like the EPO because I have notice a difference in my scalp since I been using it and my legs has stopped hurting me.  So I will continue using it then switch to Flaxseed, I would love to have bigger boobies but I guess that will remain a dream.


----------



## ghanaian dime (Nov 22, 2005)

Trudy said:
			
		

> judging from all the post I have read only those who have large breast are the ones getting extra and those who aren't aren't getting any.  I like the EPO because I have notice a difference in my scalp since I been using it and my legs has stopped hurting me.  So I will continue using it then switch to Flaxseed, I would love to have bigger boobies but I guess that will remain a dream.




I haven't noticed any change in my bra size taking EPO and I am abundant in breast size.  I love both EPO and Flaxseed Oil.  I pour both oils in my OJ every morning.  My nails are stronger, my hair is soft and moisturized, and my scalp (which usually suffers from seborheic dermatitis) has had no problems since I began taking them.  It's amazing!  I have had no side effects since using.


----------

